# not perfect but next best thing.



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Earlier this year I upgraded from a contractor's saw with sheet metal wings to a similar type cabinet saw. I love the difference just like you do. Every time I use it, it makes me smile. I'm happy to stick with full kerf blades. You'll like it even better once you get your outfeed table set up on it. Congrats!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the review.

I've also taken delivery of some relatively heavy tools (including a couple of Grizzlys). Like you, I almost always work alone and getting these tools into the shop and properly set up can be a real challenge.

This particular saw is high on my list as a possible upgrade from my more modest hybrid TS.


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Greg, for now I'm using my small workbench as an outfeed table untill I build a dedicated one.

Rich, I should have taken pics. of the contraption I built to offload this saw ,it would have made for a good laugh around here,but it was strong and it worked.If you don't have a good back, or an extra back, then build a back.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the review, this is the tablesaw I'm going to upgrade to someday. It's great to get feed back about equipment from someone you know really uses it. Thanks again for sharing and I hope you get many years of enjoyment out of your new saw.


----------



## AJJ (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought the 690 and love it. I just now working on my first major project with it, a work bench with 3 1/2 by 3 1/2 legs and 3 by 5 stretchers. It cut right thru the Douglas fir without bogging down. Getting it to the shop across 75 feet if grass was a challenge. Furniture dollies and leap frogging 4 by 8 by 3/4 plywood end to end. Arrived Fed-Ex ground with no damage anywhere. I also recommend this saw.


----------

